# A Guava Resortera...



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

*A few months ago, a good friend of mine asked me, if I could make him a guava resortera. **I did not have a guava fork and have no prospects trees to get one. Finally I found a donor along the Lerma river bank. *

*I put myself to work and when I delivered the resortera to my friend, he was very happy to see what I came out with. He really liked the grain of the wood and the color tones. As a payment, **my friend has invited mi to visit his town and get some mezquite forks, practice with the resorteras and get some beers to enjoy. I think it was work it to deliver his resortera. **Lucky me... Saludos*


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Me encanta la guayaba, su es hermoso, y su artesanía, perfecta

saludos


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice to see your resorteras again, wonderful, good job.


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Hey man im your friend, LOL!





















That is some beautiful grain though!


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

very nice


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Wonderful slingshot, lovely wood, and a super job you did on it!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I never fail to be impessed by your work ... lovely!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Great job. Enjoy the time with your friend!


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

brilliant work xidoo that has a perfect shape to it looks very traditional!


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

that is a stunningly grained piece of wood stunningly carved!! very nice


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

No me estraña nada mi mai que su compadre este contento con esa horquillita tan preciosa , que disfrute de su compañia y que encuentre mucha mezquite.

Abrazote ..... Alf


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

That's a nice looking fork, good work


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

beautiful little fork!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Ya lo vido mi Xidoo!

Como es cierto que los resorteros de Acambaro le extrañaban bien harto.

Muy bonita la Guayaberita y celebro que de nuevo vuelva a publicar aquí sus obras master Mezquite.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Jesus Freak said:


> Hey man im your friend, LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Really?? Ok, you got it. Added to my list of friends. **Saludos







** .*


----------



## AKLEIN (Jan 28, 2012)

Great looking slingshot, with lovely grain


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

nicely grained slingshot, I like it.


----------

